# Wednesday Night Lamb Chops



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 6, 2019)

Nothing too special here. Found a steal on lamb chops on manager clearance. These were $3.77 a package so I bought all three they had left.

Started off with a new craft brew I found at the liquor store. Different but actually really good.







Back to the chops. Coated with EVOO cracked pepper garlic powder a little sea salt and some rosemary.






No time for a smoke otherwise a reverse sear would have been in order. Got these on the grill with a pan of squash and zucchini on the other side. And since I can’t drink $12 6 packs all the time back to the cheap stuff 






Finished up






Did a tomato cucumber feta salad, squash zucchini, and garlic mashed potatoes. Plus one leftover hush puppy.






Look at the color on that meat. These things were amazing. I would highly recommend trying them if you haven’t. Thanks for looking


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2019)

Looks Great !!
I'm betting I'd love them, but I never made any.
I'm not likely to either, because Mrs Bear won't eat Lamb.
Nice Job, John!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 6, 2019)

That whole plate looks awesome!  Great job, and Go Vols!


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 6, 2019)

We love lamb.  To bad it's so expensive.   Your lamb and meal looks great


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 6, 2019)

Lamb loin chops are delicious.  Nice looking plate.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 6, 2019)

Looks great,love natty lite too


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 6, 2019)

Great looking meal! Good job on this!
And, interesting craft beer!


----------



## Hawging It (Jun 6, 2019)

Looks really good!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 7, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great !!
> I'm betting I'd love them, but I never made any.
> I'm not likely to either, because Mrs Bear won't eat Lamb.
> Nice Job, John!!
> ...



I cant believe you have never had lamb! Tell the Mrs. to pick you up a pack at the store if you can ever find it on sale and cook it like you would a nice steak. If she will hook you up with seafood surely you can work some magic to get a few loin chops! You will be in for a treat!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 7, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> That whole plate looks awesome!  Great job, and Go Vols!



Thanks for the kind words! And GBO looking forward to the football season!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 7, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> We love lamb.  To bad it's so expensive.   Your lamb and meal looks great



Thank you for the kind words. Yeah if I hadn't of found these on clearance I wouldn't have bought them. I think the normal price was $12.99 a package and I got these for $3.77


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 7, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Lamb loin chops are delicious.  Nice looking plate.



Thanks! Hopefully I can find them on clearance again soon. If cooked right they are just as good as a filet


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 7, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Looks great,love natty lite too



Thanks! Hey never turned down a cold natty before cant start now


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 7, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> Great looking meal! Good job on this!
> And, interesting craft beer!



Thanks! Yeah the beer was interesting but good. Sour ales are starting to gain some steam up here. Getting a lot more stuff brought in from the bigger breweries in Georgia


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 7, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Looks really good!



Thanks! I could def put down some more but unfortunately there were no leftovers!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 7, 2019)

Fabulous looking chops Vol, and I'm glad you regained your senses and went back to the cheap beer. That yuppie stuff is just to much money. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 7, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Fabulous looking chops Vol, and I'm glad you regained your senses and went back to the cheap beer. That yuppie stuff is just to much money.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks for the like Chris. Cant say I would turn down a good glass of bourbon or a different beer but always end up back with the cheap stuff haha


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 9, 2020)

Looks like I missed this post John. Looks great. The spices are flavors I love with lamb and pairing with the tomato feta salad and squash is classic. Love it.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 10, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks like I missed this post John. Looks great. The spices are flavors I love with lamb and pairing with the tomato feta salad and squash is classic. Love it.



Thanks Jeff! All this lamb talk has me wanting to get some going this weekend. Maybe score a sale on a leg for Christmas.


----------

